# Pics from the flower bed



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Just practicing my photography.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

wow I am liking these a lot bear,, very nice selection of flowers as well.
now go shoot some more


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Uh oh, someone had a little too much fun with their macro setting!
LOL

Very colorful garden you've got.
Mines full of peas, carrots, radish's, walla walla onion, corn, squash, pumpkins, tomatoes....etc....so it's boring and green ;-)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's some from the GF's house


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Your pics are awesome, Bear . Keep it up!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

some more!


























I know that one ^ isn't the best, but I kinda liked it for some reason.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great photos there i like th eblack border it make it look good


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

VERY VERY VICE !!!!!!!!!
But your Violets have ich


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

some new stuff

























































































^a lil dusty...


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Lemme know if guys are enjoying these pics b/c I'll keep posting new ones if u are. If not I'll stop waisting bandwidth. 

And please any suggestions, tips, etc are more than welcome.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Pics of the lil bro's band


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

looking good bear,, one thing I noticed is on a couple of the flowers from the GFs you over exposed them,, or you up the intensity and contrast to much in photoshop,, other then that I love it all.
can't wait to see more


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

awesomemundo! I love ta hear feedback

Thanks nate. Oh and the overexposure was while taking the pic, I usually try to darken them a little in photoshop.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

The Kittie!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

That's the kittie's father


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Laying on the floor passed out from studyn


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

woah,, your a talented photographer when your passed out .
over all I like this photo the exposure works on it.
I just wish the actual fan light was centered,, then it would be perfect


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

AWESOME PICS !!! What camera are you using ?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

guppyart said:


> woah,, your a talented photographer when your passed out .
> over all I like this photo the exposure works on it.
> I just wish the actual fan light was centered,, then it would be perfect


In the original picture the light was centered, I thought moving it over helped 

Thanks Ice. I am using a Canon PowerShot SD550, just a little point and shoot I got a couple years ago for xmas.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Some pics of the band from tonight.









(an older guy who played b4 them)


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a couple more from a small garden.



















I don't think that either one are to the best of my abilities, especially the second one, but they're still pretty to look at


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Well looks like that camera is on my wish list .... LOL !!


----------

